# WANTED: Siberian Chipmunk



## CarissaS (Sep 30, 2012)

Looking to buy or adopt a FEMALE Chipmunk (Highly prefer Dilute) Interested in discussing shipping or travel to pickup. Please contact me if you know of, or are, a breeder. I have searched EVERYWHERE and I cannot even find breeders in different states. 

Does anyone know of any? 

Thank you!


----------



## freddysmith81 (Oct 17, 2012)

just out of curiosity, why a chipmunk?


----------



## CarissaS (Sep 30, 2012)

Hello! I am still looking for this Siberian Chipmunk. 
Thank you


----------

